# What's your weight gain in 2020?



## degek2001 (Dec 21, 2020)

2020 is a very special year. Lot of people have gained during all the lockdowns. What's your weight gain in 2020?


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Dec 21, 2020)

I gained a total of 50.7 pounds.


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 21, 2020)

Wow, that are some pounds


----------



## Steve O (Dec 21, 2020)

I actually lost 10 lbs when I went for my physical recently.. Enjoy reading the gaining posts from everyone


----------



## DWilliams1 (Dec 21, 2020)

degek2001 said:


> 2020 is a very special year. Lot of people have gained during all the lockdowns. What's your weight gain in 2020?



Actually lost weight earlier this year due to stress, and hard times in the family too. But more than making up for it now. lol


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm up about ten pounds (although a few of those were before Covid even started). But I think I've also lost some muscle and definitely lost some fitness and this has taken me to an all-time high and out of most of my old clothes, so it feels like a much bigger difference than any ten pounds gain I've had before.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 21, 2020)

I'd say 20+ pounds this year and going. The holidays aren't over yet lol!


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 21, 2020)

DWilliams1 said:


> Actually lost weight earlier this year due to stress, and hard times in the family too. But more than making up for it now. lol


You'll never know what 2021 is doing


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 21, 2020)

Steve O said:


> I actually lost 10 lbs when I went for my physical recently.. Enjoy reading the gaining posts from everyone


Maybe next year...


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 21, 2020)

Tad said:


> I'm up about ten pounds (although a few of those were before Covid even started). But I think I've also lost some muscle and definitely lost some fitness and this has taken me to an all-time high and out of most of my old clothes, so it feels like a much bigger difference than any ten pounds gain I've had before.


Less muscle and more fat... Mmm, sounds fatter


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 21, 2020)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'd say 20+ pounds this year and going. The holidays aren't over yet lol!


Maybe 5 pounds more on January?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 21, 2020)

degek2001 said:


> Maybe 5 pounds more on January?


Maybe we'll see


----------



## Tank (Dec 21, 2020)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'd say 20+ pounds this year and going. The holidays aren't over yet lol!


Time to get to it! Hope you post pics!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2020)

I thought the lockdown and the isolation would be great excuses to put on weight. My body thinks differently. *sigh*


----------



## andre-grenierr (Dec 22, 2020)

+5 lbs


----------



## Barrett (Dec 22, 2020)

I hit my high mark back in October.
From Christmas Day 2019 to October of this year, I gained 103 pounds.

But I've dropped about 13 pounds since then.


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 22, 2020)

I think at least 55 lbs


----------



## Gettingfatj (Dec 23, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I hit my high mark back in October.
> From Christmas Day 2019 to October of this year, I gained 103 pounds.
> 
> But I've dropped about 13 pounds since then.


Wow! That’s awesome!


----------



## Gettingfatj (Dec 23, 2020)

Wow that’s awesome!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Dec 23, 2020)

BriannaBombshell said:


> I gained a total of 50.7 pounds.



Well that must mean you are 50 pounds more lovely. (Big fan here!)


----------



## Tank (Dec 24, 2020)

BriannaBombshell said:


> I gained a total of 50.7 pounds.


Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lear (Dec 25, 2020)

65ish pounds. Was 310 in January, currently sitting around 375 at last check, but made a gaining bet so I'm not checking between Thanksgiving and New Year's Eve.


----------



## Gettingfatj (Dec 26, 2020)

sounds like a plan!


----------



## queenarona (Dec 26, 2020)

10 pounds only but probably more from the stress of this past week


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 26, 2020)

All these men gaining has me swooning!


----------



## Van (Dec 26, 2020)

I gained a little over ten pounds.


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 27, 2020)

So nice to read about all these higher numbers...


----------



## MattB (Dec 27, 2020)

Gained 30, but had lost 60 in 2019 from my highest weight. So, I'm halfway back.


----------



## kilo riley (Dec 28, 2020)

I've put on a helluva lot. I didn't live the most active lifestyle before covid but I did get out everyday. My wife stopped me in the bedroom doorway the other day to measure with her hands the space on each side and it was only a couple inches on each side that seperated me from the door frame


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Dec 28, 2020)

I already gained 15 pounds


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow, 2020 is a very fattening year...


----------



## yayfat (Dec 29, 2020)

About 15 lbs. Back close to my highest ever, 251


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Dec 29, 2020)

11 pounds since July, just enough so that the buttons ALMOST close on my jeans. I'm fascinated by this gain and have taken lots of pics in case my weight changes either way over the next year or so. I love looking at fat bodies and mine is no exception! Every pic has a BIG smile..."Look what I did!"  I have b4 and after pics I'm too shy to post, but if you PM I will share, lol...(G-rated.)


----------



## Tiki Torch (Dec 29, 2020)

Almost 50lbs now since Nov 2019


----------



## EmilyEW (Dec 31, 2020)

I both managed to lose 20 pounds in the first half and then gained it (on purpose) in the second half.
So I am a perfect zero, like I always was. Zero filled with cream and chocolate. 

(I just had about 40 oz of milkshake, so I see a bit blurry...)


----------



## Lear (Jan 7, 2021)

Just realized I hadn't updated this with my final weight for the year.

Started January at 310.
December 31 I weighed in at 390.
Total gain 80 pounds in 2020.


----------



## andre-grenierr (Jan 8, 2021)

Lear said:


> Just realized I hadn't updated this with my final weight for the year.
> 
> Started January at 310.
> December 31 I weighed in at 390.
> Total gain 80 pounds in 2020.


Splendid!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 8, 2021)

-3 lbs. I guess getting regular "exercise" is helping. Down to a steady 220 lbs!!


----------



## khrestel (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm trying to avoid hopping on a scale too often so I don't have an exact number but something in the proximity of 45 lbs.


----------



## James1662 (Jan 11, 2021)

Stayed about the same all year around 220 pounds.


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 12, 2021)

khrestel said:


> I'm trying to avoid hopping on a scale too often so I don't have an exact number but something in the proximity of 45 lbs.



Wow, that means a lot of corona kilo's


----------



## Gainer89 (Jan 16, 2021)

I gained 100lbs in total


----------



## bobsmith93 (Feb 16, 2021)

So from 2018-2020 I lost about 70lbs, down from about 240 to 170. Since March I've gained about half of that back, now I'm around the 200 mark. It's still creeping up though!


----------

